# Brute Force 750 Dual Muzzy Pro



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

**** this thing has alot of torque. :rockn:


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Effin sweet!


----------



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

*rocking!!*

yeh those pipes are rocking... 13-18hp at rear tires... with tunning 

years 2005-12 Brutes with IRS.. does not fit soild rear bikes 

Around $700 bones :rockn:

Getting mine this winter


----------



## brutematt750 (Aug 24, 2010)

awesome!!!!:rockn:


----------



## WildmanonaForeman (Dec 4, 2011)

That's a Bad Dude!!!


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Sounds killer!!!! I'm installing dual looney tunes on my rzr right now plus a DFR G3 controller. If I could get some wheelie power also that would be awesome. Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

I will be ordering the muzzy, msd and clutch work after Xmas . I can't wait


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Gallop said:


> yeh those pipes are rocking... 13-18hp at rear tires... with tunning
> 
> years 2005-12 Brutes with IRS.. does not fit soild rear bikes
> 
> ...


 There has to be more ponies at the rear wheels then that :thinking: or do you mean added 13-18hp with tunning.


----------



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

added that to the rear...

54hp to the tires, on a 2012





 
:bigok:


----------

